# Miraflores & Barranco



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

buenisimo aporte


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Uy muy buenas fotos!! nO las había visto porque cuando las postearon estaba en Máncora, por cierto el thread se hizo el día de mi santo....y nadie me saludo, en fin..ya veran. Bueno Filter tu estas excusado por las excelentisimas fotos!!


----------



## Francisco81_Peru (Mar 27, 2006)

*FELIZ CUMPLE DESDE AUSTRALIA*



sebvill said:


> Uy muy buenas fotos!! nO las había visto porque cuando las postearon estaba en Máncora, por cierto el thread se hizo el día de mi santo....y nadie me saludo, en fin..ya veran. Bueno Filter tu estas excusado por las excelentisimas fotos!!



DESCUIDA APENAS LEI QUE FUE TU CUMPLE DECIDI ENVIARTE ESTE SALUDO.

UN GUSTO

FRANCISCO


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

excelentess¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^^^^^ Felicidades Sebastian !


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

buena sfotos, muy buenas.. hmya deberian haber mas zonas bonitas e urbanas en lima para fotografiar


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

lima cada dia esta progresando y hay que seguir asi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Que parecido le encuentro con Viña del Mar, claro que a ustedes les favorece el paisaje.


----------

